# Great pricin on some recons



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Reconditioned Routers | Refurbished Laminate Trimmers


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeh, If I didn't already have that Bosch Colt I would snatch that up as it has the exact same warranty as new for 30% less


----------

